# Don Juan Ship Loaded with BMW's US Bound!



## Ry"c (Sep 7, 2010)

My beloved 2011 550i is on its way! Several BMW's of all sorts are onboard the Don Juan. This ship is headed for Port Hueneme, California scheduled to arrive on 23 February 2011. To track, ask your BNW CA what ship your BMW has been loaded onto and then go to:
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/vesselSearch.do
and enter the ship name to follow your vehicle's progress.

Who else on this board has his or her vehicle on the Don Juan? It has a very large number of our vehicles aboard. Who else is getting what?

My vehcile is a 2011 550i sedan, graphite, nappa oyster and black, forgot which trim I ordered, anthracite headlner, sport package ZSP, active steering, active cruise, heads-up display, ventilated seat package ZAV, convenience package ZCV, driver assistance package ZDA, dynamic handling package ZDH, premium package 2 ZP2, sport automatic transmission with shift paddles 2TB, split fold-down rear seat, smartphone integration 6NF.

Strongly recommend the dealership I used in Camarillo, California, Steve Thomas BMW. Beyond belief great customer service and excellent prices.

I live about one-half mile from Port Hueneme, California, a major BMW arrival port. Steve Thomas BMW is about 15 miles from Port Hueneme.


----------



## Jkuhn (Nov 27, 2010)

I certainly _*hope*_ mine is on the Don Juan. I took ED and dropped it off in Munich 3 weeks ago tomorrow, and the Don Juan is the first ship to depart for PH after that. The next is the Maersk Wind, which is scheduled to leave on Feb 11, and won't arrive in PH until March 6, the day I have to hand over the keys to my E60 at lease end.

The Wallenius tracking website does not have a record of my VIN, and my dealer hasn't been told the ship name yet. Nothing to do but wait, of course.


----------



## Ry"c (Sep 7, 2010)

I've asked the Forum webmaster to move this thread to the General forum because it is about all BMW models, not just F10s, coming to the US on a ship.


----------



## Jkuhn (Nov 27, 2010)

Now confirmed she's on the Don Juan.

Titanium Silver, Gray Leather, M-Sport. Gorgeous, IMHO.


----------



## Ry"c (Sep 7, 2010)

The Don Juan ship loaded with all models of new BMWs for customers who have made orders is coming to Port Hueneme, California for distribution to the dealerships. I started a thread in the General Forum at
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=516959
to hear about who on this board has a vehicle coming on this ship. You can ask your customer advisor on which ship your priority 1 vehicle is and then track the ship's progress. Please go to my thread on the General forum.


----------



## Ry"c (Sep 7, 2010)

The Don Juan ship loaded with all models of new BMWs for customers who have made orders is coming to Port Hueneme, California for distribution to the dealerships. I started a thread in the General Forum at
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=516959
to hear about who on this board has a vehicle coming on this ship. You can ask your customer advisor on which ship your priority 1 vehicle is and then track the ship's progress. Please go to my thread on the General forum.


----------



## Ry"c (Sep 7, 2010)

The Don Juan ship loaded with all models of new BMWs for customers who have made orders is coming to Port Hueneme, California for distribution to the dealerships. I started a thread in the General Forum at
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=516959
to hear about who on this board has a vehicle coming on this ship. You can ask your customer advisor on which ship your priority 1 vehicle is and then track the ship's progress. Please go to my thread on the General forum.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

How many times are you going to post this? Cross posting like this is frowned on. The X5 is made here and wouldn't even be on the ship.

dj


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

This makes number 6. Quit it. Especially since the X3 is made here and wouldn't even be on the ship.:tsk:

dj


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Did you post this every single forum? :dunno: :nono:


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

This?


----------



## DeanLinAZ (Apr 13, 2010)

Ry"c:

X5 folks on this site just don't care--okay?


----------



## 0428 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice Ry"c, you just gave all the info the pirates need to jack this boat. Thanks man.


----------



## MRV99 (May 4, 2007)

Well our X's don't board ships to get to California. They load onto trains and haulers. That is why you got the spam reply. Nobody in the X forum has to track boats. Pretty simple


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Well, maybe someone still has a '10 X3 in the pipeline and if so this would be of some interest to them.:dunno:


----------



## MRV99 (May 4, 2007)

I wonder if the X3 is being built in the US now? Didn't BMW add another 1.5 million sqft and spent 750 million on the Spartanburg plant for the X3 be begin production on the 2011 F25 model beginning in September? Well then again this is the E70 forum and not the F25/E83 forum. Sorry for the rude response but we don't need to see the same post on every BMW forum.


----------



## Jkuhn (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, for those who do have vehicles on the Don Juan, she just exited the Panama Canal on the Pacific side at about 2pm PDT today (15 Feb). I happened to be up early this morning, checked on her status at http://www.marinetraffic.com, and saw that she was about to enter the Gatun lock, which is the first lock on the Atlantic side. She entered the Gatun lock at about 5am PDT. Pics are from the Canal de Panama webcams (http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html), and show her entering and exiting the Gatun lock, a process that took about an hour. I have to admit that being able to watch this in real time was pretty cool.

Next stop: Port Hueneme, on 23 Feb!


----------



## Ry"c (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for your post and photos of the ship loaded with our BMWs!. I am amazed at the detail the http://www.marinetraffic.com website has for tracking our ship's real-time location and past movements. This is far better than BMW's tracking tool on its website. Leaves that tool in the dust. BMW should link or natively provide better information.
Jkuhn--What vehicle do you have coming and where is your delivery...how far from Port Hueneme?


----------



## Jkuhn (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, BMW's tool isn't designed to work after the car is delivered to the shipping agent. And marinetraffic.com isn't infallible; it lost track of the Don Juan for half a day. And lastly, the broadcast system for the ships uses VHF, so as soon as the ships are out to sea (no longer coastal and near the receivers) the system looses the signal. Once she left the English Channel I couldn't track her across the Atlantic. Don Juan won't appear again until she is off the coast of Ensenada. 

As for what's coming, see post #4 above. The car will be trucked to my dealer in the SF Bay Area. Assuming unloading on 2/23-24, a few days at customs and the VPC, a day to drive to SF, and a day of dealer prep, I'm hoping to pick up the car sometime around March 2-3, in time for a long drive in the Wine Country that weekend.


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Mine is on Don Juan also. Hopefully, the customs won't take too long and the car will reach VPC before the weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Route 66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Route 66 said:


> Congrats on the new ride.


+1. Sweet ride!


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

delmarco said:


> lol. you guys are fanatics indeed! tracking a ship...to see when the 2011 cars are arriving...


I'm sure I'll be tracking my car after it ships, just because I can!


----------

